# Rotting drugs put police officer in coma



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rotting drugs put police officer in coma *

ONE police officer is in a coma and another has lost almost 30 per cent of 
his lung capacity after being exposed to fumes from rotting drugs inside a 
police storage unit.

The NSW Police Force is now facing serious claims it failed to offer basic 
protection to the officers who had the task of handling degraded drug 
exhibits up to 13 years old.

Sergeant Nader "Ralph" Hanna, 46, and Detective Senior Constable Andrew 
McGrath, 38, were both exposed to the strong fumes when moving a bag 
containing the ecstasy precursor safrole in the state's biggest crime 
evidence locker.

The officers were among three directed in February to carry out a "drug 
audit" on items in evidence storage still required for court proceedings.

They claimed the "drug room" had a constant strong chemical smell and 
they did not have protective gear or training in handling chemicals

more..... Rotting drugs put cop in coma | The Daily Telegraph


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That actually sounds like some serious shit, Cin. Why post this in the *Idiot News Article?*


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree.. This guy certainly wasn't an idiot. He's just a victim of bad rules and regulations (or lack of.)


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

my mistake maybe Harry can move it


----------

